# HP g6/g7



## nORKy (Jun 30, 2011)

Does someone know if there are NIC drivers for the HP G6 series (NC532i) and/or the HP G7 series (NC553i)?

Thank you.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 30, 2011)

Probably bxe driver in CURRENT is what you are looking for.


----------



## nORKy (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it possible to compile the drivers on a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know. Try 
- ask at proliant or net FreeBSD mailing lists
- ask author of driver
- compile yourself


----------



## nORKy (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, I compiled myself (but the drivers need some update). I will ask to the author.
Thanks.


----------

